# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی >  با 110 روز چه رتبه ای میشه آورد؟

## pezeshkitehran

با 110 روز چه رتبه ای تویه تجربی منطقه 1و2و3 میشه آورد؟

----------


## mahmood21755

قربون شکل ماهت برم  :Yahoo (110): آخه من از کجا بدونم سطحت چقده؟ تاحالا چقد خوندی؟ از الان به بعد چقد میخوای بخونی؟ بازده درس خوندت چقده؟ ایکیوت چقده؟

تو به رتبه کاری نداشته باش ، فقط بخون بخون مث خ. 

دوروز دیگه حسرت این روزار و میخوریم که چرا نخوندیم 

پس برو بخون عزیزم .تلاشتو بکن نتیجه رو فقط زحمات خودت مشخص میکنه

----------


## sina_hp

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط pezeshkitehran


با 110 روز چه رتبه ای تویه تجربی منطقه 1و2و3 میشه آورد؟


رتبه میشه آورد چقدرش بستگی به سطحت داره*

----------


## parham7983

> با 110 روز چه رتبه ای تویه تجربی منطقه 1و2و3 میشه آورد؟


با سطح0
روزی 12_13 بخونی
حدود 800 منطقه ۳ میشه آورد

سطحت بالاتر باشه قطعا رتبت بهتر میشه...

----------


## its.powergirl

هر رتبه ای بنظرم میشه بجز تک رقمی
بستگی به پایتون و ساعت مطالعتون هم داره

----------


## ali.asghar

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط pezeshkitehran


با 110 روز چه رتبه ای تویه تجربی منطقه 1و2و3 میشه آورد؟


نرخ روز میپرسی  الکی سوال پرسیدن تا این حد /دیدم بگه منطقه 3 هستم از الان چند میشم ولی منطقه 1و2و3 چند میشم  از اون سوال ها بود /جواب اصلی پایین متن دادم 






 نوشته اصلی توسط parham7983


با سطح0
روزی 12_13 بخونی
حدود 800 منطقه ۳ میشه آورد

سطحت بالاتر باشه قطعا رتبت بهتر میشه...


سطح 0 نمیشه عزیز حداقل تسلط نسبی رو مباحث باید داشته باشه 






 نوشته اصلی توسط ✔️لیانا✔️


هر رتبه ای بنظرم میشه بجز تک رقمی
بستگی به پایتون و ساعت مطالعتون هم داره


الان 2 رقمی میشه اورد حتی پایه متوسط 


/----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
در پاسخ اصلی بخوام بگم  همه ادبیات بغیر از زبان فارسی /همه عربی بغیر از معتلات ودرک مطلب وشکل /دینی کل /زبان کلمه وگرامر بستگی داره به سطح خودت 
ریاضی بغیر از کاربرد مشتق وهندسه ومنحنی درجه 2
زیست کل /چون بیشتر ص وغ داره وترکیبی است /اگر خواستی حذف کنی گیاهی وزنتیک 
فیزیک بغیر حرکت ودینامیک 
شیمی بغیر از اسید والکتروشیمی 
چند تا تاپیک هم هست مثل برنامه ریزی کنکور برای شروع از الان و سطح پایین #نظام_قدیم
آخرین شانس و برنامه برای کنکوریای نظام قدیم

........................
اینم بگم هیچ کس جادوگر نیست که بگه تا چه رتبه ای می تونی برسی به بیشمار شرایط بسته است از جمله سطح درسی و هوش ومیزان تلاش خودت /و  از الان تا بعد کنکور 98 اصلا فکر کنکور 99 نباش تمام تلاشت رو انجام بده 
موفق باشی*

----------


## Mysterious

*سطح پایین بنظرم بین ۱۰۰۰ تا ۵۰۰۰ قطعیه*
(اگه خوب و با کیفیت بخونه)

----------


## Mr_nobody1994

بستگی داره که چی بخوای و چقدر حاضر باشی براش بجنگی،چقدر حاضر باشی براش سبک زندگیتو تغییر بدی،میشه به رتبه زیر صد فکر کرد ولی از هر هزار نفری که بهش فکر میکنن یکی دو نفر جدی شروع میکنن،ادامه میدن.باقیشون افرادی هستن مثل من،مثلا خودم هی اهمال کاری کردم هی امروز فردا کردم،هدفشو داشتم،انگیزشم داشتم ولی حاضر نشدم دست از تنبلی بردارم.وقتی چندسال پشت هم یه اشتباه رو تکرار کنی دیگه خیلی سخته تغییر دادن مسیر زندگی،باید همه وجودتو براش بزاری،من خودم پارسال و خراب کردم دروغ گفتم،گفتم جبران میکنم،امسال شروع شد گفتم از مهر شروع میکنم .پاییز تموم شد گفتم شروع میکنم چند ماه خوندن کاری نداره،‌کنکور یعنی پیوسته و با برنامه منسجم درس بخونی مرورهای منظم داشته باشی.کسی بتونه چهار ماه این تمرکز رو داشته باشه و از مسیر منحرف نشه حتی اگه هیچیم بلد نباشی میتونی به بهترین چیزیکه فکر میکنی برسی.ولی اگه امروز بشینی دو دوتا چهارتا کنی،یا بگی از شنبه،یا هرکتاب و دی وی دی جدیدی که میاد وسواس ب خرج بدی عاقبتت مثل من و امثال من میشه،با هرچی که داری شروع کن هی اینور اونور سرچ نکن که فلان دبیر معجزه میکنه فلان موسسه خوبه.با هرچی که داری شروع کن دو سه هفته که از خوندنت بگذره خودت نیازهاتو میفهمی و رفعش میکنی،دنبال معجزه نباش،معجزه اینه که تو بتونی دوام بیاری.نا امید نشی.وقتی ی قسمت فیزیک و میخونی متوجه نشدی کتابو نبوسی بزاری کنار،بشین تا یاد نگرفتی ولش نکن،اولویت بندی کن ولی تا جایی که میتونی حذف نکن براساس اولویت تا جایی که تونستی بخون،بعد اینا خود معجزه رو جلو چشمات میبینی لازم نیست از همین اول دنبالش باشی.حرف زدن بلدم بدرد خودم نمیخوره چون عمل نکردم،ولی شما عملیش کن،منم نشستم ب امید اینکه این ۱۰۰روز رو لااقل ب بطالت نگذرونم و بخونم.

----------


## Neo.Healer

هدف اینجانب فی الحال پزشکی سراسری یعنی رتبه زیر 1700 منطقه دو هست 
حالا بر اساس پیشرفتی ک دارم کمترش میخونم 
(سطحم صفر نیس+یکمم از قبل خوندم)

----------


## mahmood21755

> بستگی داره که چی بخوای و چقدر حاضر باشی براش بجنگی،چقدر حاضر باشی براش سبک زندگیتو تغییر بدی،میشه به رتبه زیر صد فکر کرد ولی از هر هزار نفری که بهش فکر میکنن یکی دو نفر جدی شروع میکنن،ادامه میدن.باقیشون افرادی هستن مثل من،مثلا خودم هی اهمال کاری کردم هی امروز فردا کردم،هدفشو داشتم،انگیزشم داشتم ولی حاضر نشدم دست از تنبلی بردارم.وقتی چندسال پشت هم یه اشتباه رو تکرار کنی دیگه خیلی سخته تغییر دادن مسیر زندگی،باید همه وجودتو براش بزاری،من خودم پارسال و خراب کردم دروغ گفتم،گفتم جبران میکنم،امسال شروع شد گفتم از مهر شروع میکنم .پاییز تموم شد گفتم شروع میکنم چند ماه خوندن کاری نداره،‌کنکور یعنی پیوسته و با برنامه منسجم درس بخونی مرورهای منظم داشته باشی.کسی بتونه چهار ماه این تمرکز رو داشته باشه و از مسیر منحرف نشه حتی اگه هیچیم بلد نباشی میتونی به بهترین چیزیکه فکر میکنی برسی.ولی اگه امروز بشینی دو دوتا چهارتا کنی،یا بگی از شنبه،یا هرکتاب و دی وی دی جدیدی که میاد وسواس ب خرج بدی عاقبتت مثل من و امثال من میشه،با هرچی که داری شروع کن هی اینور اونور سرچ نکن که فلان دبیر معجزه میکنه فلان موسسه خوبه.با هرچی که داری شروع کن دو سه هفته که از خوندنت بگذره خودت نیازهاتو میفهمی و رفعش میکنی،دنبال معجزه نباش،معجزه اینه که تو بتونی دوام بیاری.نا امید نشی.وقتی ی قسمت فیزیک و میخونی متوجه نشدی کتابو نبوسی بزاری کنار،بشین تا یاد نگرفتی ولش نکن،اولویت بندی کن ولی تا جایی که میتونی حذف نکن براساس اولویت تا جایی که تونستی بخون،بعد اینا خود معجزه رو جلو چشمات میبینی لازم نیست از همین اول دنبالش باشی.حرف زدن بلدم بدرد خودم نمیخوره چون عمل نکردم،ولی شما عملیش کن،منم نشستم ب امید اینکه این ۱۰۰روز رو لااقل ب بطالت نگذرونم و بخونم.


ما نسلی  هستیم که هممون مث همیم 
مکرر داریم اهمال میکنیم ، مکرر داریم تنبلی میکنیم ، مکرر داریم امروز و فردا میکینم 
واقعا کسی باورش میشه از مهر که گفتیم جدی میخونیم تا الان 6 ماه گزشته ولی متاسفانه کاری نکردیم! من موندم این 6 ماه و چجوری از دستش دادم ؟! خواب بودم؟!
خاک برمن و امثال من ...
همین الانم که اینجام باز دارم تنبلی میکنم ...
نمیدونم چ مرگمونه

----------


## Saturn8

> قربون شکل ماهت برم آخه من از کجا بدونم سطحت چقده؟ تاحالا چقد خوندی؟ از الان به بعد چقد میخوای بخونی؟ بازده درس خوندت چقده؟ ایکیوت چقده؟
> 
> تو به رتبه کاری نداشته باش ، فقط بخون بخون مث خ. 
> 
> دوروز دیگه حسرت این روزار و میخوریم که چرا نخوندیم 
> 
> پس برو بخون عزیزم .تلاشتو بکن نتیجه رو فقط زحمات خودت مشخص میکنه


وجدانا خیلی باهات حال میکنم دمت گرم  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## SinaAhmadi

با 100 روز نمیشه گفت چه رتبه ای میاری..همونطور که با 365 روز هم نمیشه دقیقن گفت...
این که من چه رتبه ای میارم مثل اینه ازلان بپرسی  قهرمان جام جهانی بعدی کیه  :Yahoo (4): 
به نظر من رتبه n میشه اورد..و حالا هر عددی میتونه اینجا باشه.. واین بستگی به اراده نظم و تلاشت داره

----------


## papatya

هدف منم دندان بهشتیه .

خوندم از اول مهر اما کم .ولی تصمیمم جدیه .

باید ارزش اینو داشته باشه که 2 سال از عمرمو گذاشتم واسش .

باید عوض شم .

یبار بدنیا میام و باید به اون چیزی که میخوام برسم تو هر زمینه ای

----------


## high.target

_بستگی داره به نوع خوندنتون از این به بعد
کنکوریای گرامی تو رو هر کی دوس دارین واسه فردا پس فرداتون حسرتـــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــ  نخرین
بخونین این 110 روزه رو بخونین تمومش کنین این نکبتو
بخونین وگرنه با جارو میام سراغتون
شوخی هم ندارم....
هابل هیتلر

انجمن چرا استیکر هیتلر نداره؟؟؟؟_

----------


## mahmood21755

اقا کسی اینجا هست مایل باشه باهم بخونیم ؟ 
فقط گزارشکار بدیم 
فک کنم رقابتی خوب بشه ..لوس بازی نمیکنیما خخ فقط ساعت مطالعه 
هرکی جدیه بگه ..اسم گروهو میزنیم 110  :Yahoo (4): 
خواهشا هرکی جدیه فقط بگه ...انجمنم چلنج 16 ساعت هست ولی احساس میکنم تلگرام بهتر باشه

----------


## Aghay_halo

> اقا کسی اینجا هست مایل باشه باهم بخونیم ؟ 
> فقط گزارشکار بدیم 
> فک کنم رقابتی خوب بشه ..لوس بازی نمیکنیما خخ فقط ساعت مطالعه 
> هرکی جدیه بگه ..اسم گروهو میزنیم 110 
> خواهشا هرکی جدیه فقط بگه ...انجمنم چلنج 16 ساعت هست ولی احساس میکنم تلگرام بهتر باشه


داداش من هستم فقط دونفر باشیم بهتره  تو پیام خصوصی یا تل اخر شب

----------


## Mr_nobody1994

بعضیا هستن به کارشون متعهدن،برای تصمیماتشون ارزش قائلن،برای زحمت اطرافیانشون ارزش قائلن،انگار از همون اول قدرشناس به دنیا اومدن،ولی بعضیا یا بهتره بگم بیشترمون متاسفانه اینجوری نیستیم بارها و بارها اشتباهاتمونو تکرار میکنیم از مرحله ای از زندگی به مرحله دیگه میبریمش کنکورم دغدغه ی ملیون دانش آموزه تعداد کمیم نیست،دغدغه ی ملیون هست ولی تعداد کساییکه موفق میشن خیلی پایینه،اوج نارحتی اونجاست که کنکورو میبوسی میزاریش کنار میری دنبال کار،حتی اگه تو کارتم موفق باشی باز علاقه مندیت به کنکور سرجاشه،باز پدر و مادرت حسرت اون روزارو دارن با خودشون به ویژه تو مناطق محروم و کوچیک،پول داری،آزادی داری،سربار کسی نیستی ولی هرشب فکر اینکه چرا علاقه داشتی و نخوندی دیوونت میکنه،هر روز که میری سرکار از روز قبل افسرده تر میشی،من خودم یبار کنکورو بوسیدمو رفتم دنبال کار،موفق بودم،خوش گذرون بودم،خونه مجردی خوب واسه خودم گرفتم،ولی با این وجود هر روزم انگار تو بند بودم،دوستا و آشناهای زیادی داشتم ولی همیشه تنها بودم،خدا خدا میکردم ی فرصت گیر بیارم برای خوندن دوباره،س سال تمام منتظر بودم،آخرشم فرصتش رسید،عمر چیزی نیست که بتونی جبرانش کنی،زمانی که از دست دادیو دیگه نمیشه برگردوند،من قبل شروع کنکور از خودم نپرسیدم واقعا میتونم سبک زندگیمو کنکوری کنم؟اون دوسه سال که فقط منتظر فرصت بودم یبارم نشد سبک زندگی کردنم رو شبیه ی کنکوری کنم،اینا خیلی مهمه،من هنوز درک نکردم این دوگانگی بخاطر چیه،مثلا من ملیاردرم بشم باز نمیتونم فراموش کنم که کنکور رو از دست دادم،علاقه دارم ولی چرا تلاشی براش انجام نمیدم؟این ی دوگانگی ویران کنندس باعث میشه نتونی هیچ کاریو ادامه بدی،خیلیا مثل منن،دوس دارن ولی...،راه حل سروسامون دادن به این زندگی بنظرم تحت فشار گذاشتنه،با خانواده حرف زدنه.مثلا تو جمع بگی اگه من تا ازمون ۷فروردین از خوندنم رضایت نداشتم و مثلا درصدام به اون مقدار نرسید ی تنبیه سنگین قرار بدی براش.یا کلا بگی میرم سربازی یا هرچیکه ترسی ازش وجود داشته باشه،نمیدونم شایدم درست نباشه،ولی راه دیگه ای نیست،سختی کنکور هیچوقت آزمونش نبوده هیچوقت سوالاتش نبوده،سختی کنکور فرسایشی بودنشه،نا امیدیه،بی انگیزه شدنه،سختی کنکور پیوسته تلاش کردنشه ب مدت چند ماه کم نیاوردنشه،واقعا نمیدونم این ۱۰۰روز رو چجوری تموم میکنم،ولی چیزیکه معلومه کسیکه الان مشکلی نداره و علاف نشسته تو اتاقش بدون هیچ تلاشی ۴ ماه که سهله ۴سالم وقت بهش بدن نتیجش بدتر میشه،اینو برای دوستانی میگم که میخوان ۹۹کنکور شرکت کنن،اگه الان داری میگی هنوز یکسالو ۴ماه فرصت دارم امروز و بیخیال این ماه رو بیخیال واز اینجور حرفا سال دیگه همین زمان دوباره میبینی که هنوز شروع نکردی،اگه قراره تغییری ایجاد بشه الان که شرایطت مناسبه ایجاد نشه پس کی میخواد درست بشه؟منیکه الان همه چی دارم،ارامش کامل برام فراهم شده اگه الان وارد مسیر نشم پسفردا مثلا تصادف کنم دستم بشکنه بنظرتون شروع میکنم؟معلومه که نه چون عادت کردم به فرصت سوزی،لطفا بجای اینکه دلت به کنکور ۹۹خوش باشه با خودت بگو من این ۴ ماه رو از جونم مایه میزارم اگر تونستم وقت تلفی نکنم اونوقت میخونم برای ۹۹اگرم نتونستم که کلا بیخیالش چون سال دیگم همین آشه با همین کاسه

----------


## Maja7080

مطمئن باش هیچکس اینجا ننشسته سه ماه روزی 14_15 ساعت درس بخونه بعد بیاد نتیجشو بگه.چه اونایی که میگن میشه چه اونایی که میگن نمیشه
ولی یه چیزی بهت میگم ممکنه انگیزه بشه برات.من خودم یک ماه و نیمه شروع کردم به خوندن درسایی که ازشون میترسیدم مثل ریاضی الان عاشقشونم و فقط دلم میخواد وقتش بشه تا برم سراغش و بخونمش. درواقع بزرگترین مشکل ما اینه که درس نمیخونیم و میترسیم.نمیخونیم و میگیم نمیشه تو سه چهار ماه قبول شد. یا نخونده میگیم میشه قبول شد
کسی که این 110 روز رو با ساعت مطالعه بالا بخونه میشه به اندازه کسی که از مهر 6 ساعت خونده یعنی خیلی از بچه هایی که خیال میکنیم ازشون عقبیم
پس تو توی این چند ماه میتونی همون رشته ای رو قبول بشی که مهر ماه هم میتونستی. فقط تنها تفاوتش با مهرماه اینه که باید استرست رو کنترل کنی و به خودت ایمان داشته باشی.
الان خود من حسرت اینو نمیخورم که چرا از مهر شروع نکردم چون میدونم ادمی نیستم که بتونم 9 ماه پیوسته بخونم ولی حسرت اینو میخورم چرا پارسال همین روزا شروع نکردم به خوندن. چرا ناامید شدم و گفتم نمیشه؟پس لطفا با تمام توانت شروع کن به خوندن اگه نخوندی. اگه هم خوندی و فقط سوال پرسیدی که امیدوارم موفق باشی

----------


## Len

مهم اینه ک توکل کنی و دوباره نگی اگ از الان شروع کنم میشه.

----------


## Fawzi

> با 110 روز چه رتبه ای تویه تجربی منطقه 1و2و3 میشه آورد؟


هر چه کنکور خواست همان میشود  :Yahoo (21): 
به میزان تلاش تو ، نتیجه ای در خورت حاصل میشود :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Mohsen_M_H21

> اقا کسی اینجا هست مایل باشه باهم بخونیم ؟ 
> فقط گزارشکار بدیم 
> فک کنم رقابتی خوب بشه ..لوس بازی نمیکنیما خخ فقط ساعت مطالعه 
> هرکی جدیه بگه ..اسم گروهو میزنیم 110 
> خواهشا هرکی جدیه فقط بگه ...انجمنم چلنج 16 ساعت هست ولی احساس میکنم تلگرام بهتر باشه


من پایه ام خصوصی پیام بده بیام  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Ali jk

تو منطقه ٢
تقريبا با ١٠٠ روز خوندن
٢٠٣٠ اوردم پارسال

----------


## DrOMi

تو 100 روز میشه زیر هزار هم آورد ولی شرطش درس خوندن هست، من تو این 21 سال سنی که از خداوند گرفتم هیچ وقت ندیدم کسی با تاپیک زدن و دیدن فیلمای انگیزشی بتونه رتبه خوبی بیاره  :Yahoo (4):  پس شروع کنید به درس خوندن و خواهید دید تموم مشکلاتتون حل میشه. 
دنبال ساعت مطالعه 15 یا 16 ساعت در روز نباشید، 16 ساعت درس خوندن هیچ تفاوتی با 12 ساعت درس خوندن نداره. مغز انسان توانایی پردازش بینهایت از اطلاعات رو نداره ! تا یه حدی میتونه مسائل رو درک کنه.
اگر دنبال شروع کردن و خوندن هستید، برنامتون رو روی 8 ساعت بچینید و تا 13 به در همین 8 ساعت رو بخونید، بعدش روزی 15 دقیقه بزارید روش، تا آخر فروردین رسیدید به 12 ساعت درس خوندن.
یه برنامه ساعتی هم برای خودتون بچینید که تو چارچوب اون عمل کنید. مثلا ساعت شش و نیم صبح بیدار باش / ساعت 7 تا 8 قسمت اول مطالعه / 8 تا 8:10 استراحت / 8:10 تا 9:10 پارت دوم مطالعه .. و همین روند رو ادامه بدید تا قبل خواب.
این وسط هم 2 تا یکساعت بزارید برای ناهار و شام و چرت زدن و اینجور چیزا. شبا هم ساعت 12 بخوابید. انشالله همتون نتیجه خوبی بگیرید  :Yahoo (6):  :Yahoo (8):

----------


## Sanazbst

> تو منطقه ٢
> تقريبا با ١٠٠ روز خوندن
> ٢٠٣٠ اوردم پارسال


میشه یکم بیشتر توضیح بدین ؟ از کی و با جه برنامه ای جلو رفتین . خیلی ممنون ❤

----------


## neginshh

> میشه یکم بیشتر توضیح بدین ؟ از کی و با جه برنامه ای جلو رفتین . خیلی ممنون ❤


تو هنوز شرو نکردی ؟  :32: 
اصفهان چ خبر  :32:

----------


## neginshh

> میشه یکم بیشتر توضیح بدین ؟ از کی و با جه برنامه ای جلو رفتین . خیلی ممنون ❤


تو هنوز شرو نکردی ؟  :32: 
اصفهان چ خبر  :32:

----------


## Sanazbst

> تو هنوز شرو نکردی ؟ 
> اصفهان چ خبر


تو کی میباشی ؟

----------


## neginshh

> تو کی میباشی ؟


بماند

----------


## iamAmir

من از همون مهر سر هم سر هم خوندم با ساعت پایین و کلا نوسانی
اما الان پایم متوسطه البته جز فیزیک که 0 ام.
اگه بقیه راهو با قدرت برم میتونم به رتبه 150 160 منطقه 3 امید داشته باشم؟

----------


## ali.asghar

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Ali jk


تو منطقه ٢
تقريبا با ١٠٠ روز خوندن
٢٠٣٠ اوردم پارسال


روزی چند ساعت خوندین وچه پایه ای قبلش داشتید*

----------


## high-flown

دوستان تاپیک این شکلی توانجمن واقعا زیاده لطفا تمومش کنین ببینید مطمئن باشید اگه کسی روزی 12 ساعت بخونه ازالان بامنابع استاندارداگه تک رقمی نیاره دورقمی حتما میاره.

----------


## high.target

_درس میگن بخونید فردا سر جلسه نمیپرسن چقدر نگران کنکور بودی یا چقدر فکر کنکور بودی میگن چقدر درس خوندی....
بخون تمومش کن این لعنتی رو
بخوــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــن
هر جا هم احتیاج به دعوا و تلنگر بود خودم هستم بهم بگو..._

----------


## Ali jk

> *
> روزی چند ساعت خوندین وچه پایه ای قبلش داشتید*


فقط در اين حد ك قبلش فقط زيست خونده بودم و بقيه درسها صفر بود پايه م
روزي بين ١٢ تا ١٥ ساعت

----------


## Aghay_halo

> دوستان تاپیک این شکلی توانجمن واقعا زیاده لطفا تمومش کنین ببینید مطمئن باشید اگه کسی روزی 12 ساعت بخونه ازالان بامنابع استاندارداگه تک رقمی نیاره دورقمی حتما میاره.


بزار به سن تکلیف برسی بعد نظر بده مگه انجمن مال توعه که بدت میاد مردم نظرشونو بگن

----------


## high-flown

> بزار به سن تکلیف برسی بعد نظر بده مگه انجمن مال توعه که بدت میاد مردم نظرشونو بگن


اولن درست صحبت کن من بچه مچت نیستم دومن نظری که بی اساسه وبه دردهیچکودوممون نمیخوره بهتره تودل طرف بمونه مااز دی ماه این بساطوداریم. 
سومن کسی که عشق هدفش باشه ازمن وامثال من نمیپرسه میشه یانه جونشو میذاره تلاش میکنه حقشم میگیره. امیدوارم همه موفق باشن.

----------


## Aghay_halo

> اولن درست صحبت کن من بچه مچت نیستم دومن نظری که بی اساسه وبه دردهیچکودوممون نمیخوره بهتره تودل طرف بمونه مااز دی ماه این بساطوداریم. 
> سومن کسی که عشق هدفش باشه ازمن وامثال من نمیپرسه میشه یانه جونشو میذاره تلاش میکنه حقشم میگیره. امیدوارم همه موفق باشن.


دوست خوب من جای کسی رو که نگرفتن یه سوال داشته و خواسته نظر بقیه رو بدونه و...
ما نباید انجمن رو مال خودمون بدونیم متعلق به همس در ضمن مشورت گرفتن از دیگران خیلی همخوبه اگه نظراتو میخوندی اون دوستمون با 110روز خوند و پایه ضعیف داروسازی اورده رتبشم 2000هزار شده کلی ایده خوب داشت

----------


## Maja7080

> اولن درست صحبت کن من بچه مچت نیستم دومن نظری که بی اساسه وبه دردهیچکودوممون نمیخوره بهتره تودل طرف بمونه مااز دی ماه این بساطوداریم. 
> سومن کسی که عشق هدفش باشه ازمن وامثال من نمیپرسه میشه یانه جونشو میذاره تلاش میکنه حقشم میگیره. امیدوارم همه موفق باشن.


شما از دی ماه این بساطو داری ؟مگه مدیر انجمنی؟
 این انجمن واسه اینه بچه ها به هم کمک کنن . توی تاپیکی که حس میکنی به قول خودت از این بساطا هست نرو و نظر نده. با این منطقت هیچ ادمی نباید برای کاری که میخواد انجام بده با بقیه مشورت کنه و ازشون کمک بخواد باید سرشو بندازه پایین و کار خودشو بکنه چون مشورت و کمک خواستن از نظر شما معنا نداره

----------


## SinaAhmadi

> شما از دی ماه این بساطو داری ؟مگه مدیر انجمنی؟
>  این انجمن واسه اینه بچه ها به هم کمک کنن . توی تاپیکی که حس میکنی به قول خودت از این بساطا هست نرو و نظر نده. با این منطقت هیچ ادمی نباید برای کاری که میخواد انجام بده با بقیه مشورت کنه و ازشون کمک بخواد باید سرشو بندازه پایین و کار خودشو بکنه چون مشورت و کمک خواستن از نظر شما معنا نداره


یه سریا جریانشون مشخصه..باهاشون بحث نکن

----------

